# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Dolantin - iskustva

## ValaMala

Ako ima negdje tema, "prilijepite".  :Wink: 

Imate li iskustva s primanjem lijeka protiv bolova i za umirenje, dolantina, tijekom poroda? 

Kod mene nije djelovao na bolove (bar ne nesto primjetno), ali me uzasno jako osamutio i izmedu trudova, koji su mi bili jako bolni, bila sam kao u nekom bunilu, polu-nesvjestici,. To je bio jedan bas uzasno ruzan osjecaj, kao da sam se gubila na trenutke..

Kako je djelovao na vas? Je li nekome pomogao s bolovima?

----------


## Ginger

Isto kao i tebi
Uzas

----------


## Calista

Mislim da, to i sluzi da te osamuti. Ja sam prvi put pristala da mi daju to s..nje, na drugom sam bila pametnija.

----------


## Zara1

Ja sam ga odbila na oba poroda, srećom.

----------


## Ginger

Eh, mene nisu bas ni pitali
A bila sam u zivotinjskim bolovima zbog dripa  :Nope:

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Ja sam ga primila na oba poroda. Prvi put me nisu nista pitali, al na drugom jesu i pristala sam. U jednom trenutku sam se pocela tresti od bolova i smirila se kad sam ga primila. Na mene nije bas tako djelovalo :/ omamilo malo da, nije da zaboravis di si, al kao da sam mogla zaspati između trudova i odmoriti se...

----------


## ValaMala

Bez obzira na bolove, nikad vise. To je bio osjecaj kao da sam popila kutiju normabela i onda mijesala alkohol i ne znam sto..

----------


## ValaMala

> Ja sam ga primila na oba poroda. Prvi put me nisu nista pitali, al na drugom jesu i pristala sam. U jednom trenutku sam se pocela tresti od bolova i smirila se kad sam ga primila. Na mene nije bas tako djelovalo :/ omamilo malo da, nije da zaboravis di si, al kao da sam mogla zaspati između trudova i odmoriti se...


Drago mi je vidjeti da je nekome i pomogao, meni nista nije promijenio sto se tice bolova.

----------


## Ginger

Da, za bolove je to - nula bodova
Al za usutkati rodilju izmedju trudova - dusu dalo

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Trudovi su boljeli jednako, al to između je bilo dragocjeno jer bi se stvarno odmorila. Inace bi se, kad trud popusti, nekontrolirano tresla. A i tiha sam bila :D

----------


## Zara1

Pa nisu ni mene pitali. Samo je došla i bez riječi mi pokušala uvaliti cijeli set toga. Kad sam rekla ne, ona meni ok ali moram vas tužiti doktoru. :Shock:  :Rolling Eyes: 
Više nije dolazila.  :Grin:

----------


## bella77

Na prvom porodu sam imala epiduralnu. Na drugom sam dosla 7 cm otvorena i nisu mi mogli dati epiduralnu. Ponudili su mi "nesto za bolove", vjerojatno dolantin. Rekli su mi da bi me moglo osamutiti, ja prihvatila. Nije me osamutilo, barem ne jako, ali je otupilo bolove. Kad sam imala osjecaj da je popustilo, trazila sam jos, nisu dali. Moje iskustvo je ok.
Btw, ja sam u plan poroda stavila da zelim da me informiraju o svim postupcima, valjda su zato bili toliko pricljivi.  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Pa nisu ni mene pitali. Samo je došla i bez riječi mi pokušala uvaliti cijeli set toga. Kad sam rekla ne, ona meni ok ali moram vas tužiti doktoru.
> Više nije dolazila.


Ma znas kakav je bio moj prvi vbac
Odbila sam i ja u par navrata i drip i sve pa mi je isto zvala doktora
A onda psihicki pritisci, dugi porod, bla bla..

----------


## Bluebella

mene su pitali za dolantin i baš mi je nekako tih cca sat vremena trudova pod dripom olakšao  :Smile:  opet bih ga tražila.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je nakon njega bilo malo loše i išlo mi na povraćanje... Poslije se i ja ne sjećam svih trenutaka, kao da sam se gubila. Ali sam ja primila još i normabel i još 1-2 lijeka jer mi je tlak jako otišao gore, pa su se uspaničili.

Na bolove mi očito nije djelovao, jer ne znam kakvi bi to trebali biti da su oni koji sam osjetila bili oslabljeni

----------


## bella77

I da dodam, poslije u sobi, oko 3 sata nakon poroda sam se ispovracala. Sestra koja je bila rekla je da je to vjerojatno od lijekova koje sam dobila na porodu. A dobila sam samo dolantin.

----------


## perla5

Mislim da to pomaze samo sestrama da  nas ne slusaju. Sve zene se ispovracale,ja srecom nisam,ali sam bila  totalno osamucena,skoro nesvjesna svega,nemocna i jadna. A bolovi isti,ako ne i jaci. Cisti horor.

----------


## ValaMala

*perla*, potpisujem, ovaj put ga odbijam prije nego itko i ponudi. Uzas.

----------


## sirius

Meni je taj osjecas neprisutnosti bio grozan. Najgore od svega mi je bilo nepostojanje osjecaja za dijete nakon izgona, kao da nije moje, totalna droga.
Potpuna praznina, i onda su mi samo
pokazali dijete i odnjeli ga, pa sam ga prvi put primila na ruke nakon 12 sati.
u svakom slucaju svu drogu sam zabranila na drugom porodu. Potpuno drugaciji osjecaj ( iako je porod bio tezi i brutalniji u svakom pogledu).

----------


## ValaMala

*sirius*, tako ti je bilo od dolantina? Jesi primila jos sto?

----------


## sirius

> *sirius*, tako ti je bilo od dolantina? Jesi primila jos sto?


Drip sigurno, a mozda jos ponesto. Nije da su mi bas detaljno objasnjavali.
Ali sjecam se te odsutnosti duhom i emocijama neposredno nakon izgona.
oni mi pokazuju dijete , kazu da sa poljubim prije nego ga odnesu ( tada nije bilo kontakta koza na kozu, niti zlatnog sata u radaoni, dobila sam zamotano dijete na pola minute u ruke), a ja mislim : " pa sav je krvav, gdje da ga poljubim".
bas je to bilo strasno. Onda sam malo dosla k sebi kad su me doveli u sobu, ali na moje trazenje da mi daju dijete odgovaraju da cekam do jutra jer ga pedijatar nije pregledao.

----------


## Ginger

ma fuj, stvarno
kad sam rekla sestri da mi ta droga uopce ne pomaze dok drip istovremeno siba, pitala me zar me ne uspava izmedju trudova
Ja reko uspava (zapravo sam padala u nesvijest) al ne treba mi izmedu trudova, treba mi ZA VRIJEME trudova
uglavnom, s*anje za usutkati rodilju
al ipak sam bila dovoljno svjesna da kazem doktorici da me ne siva dok anestezija ne pocne djelovati, a vec je krenula
i da, sljedeci porod - preporod

----------


## giussepe

Da, id Dolantina se uglavnom povraca. Ja sam cula te price kako te osamuti i odbila sam ga. 
Dobila sam drip i bilo je ili dolantin ili eoiduralna. Ja sam odlucila cekat epiduralnu (anesteziolog je bio na carskom  ) , a ako ne uspijem dobit epiduralnu radije nista i trpim drip. Sad kad jos ovo sve procitam drago mi je da sam tako odlucila

----------


## ValaMala

*Sirius*, uzas jedan kako su postupali. A ovaj tvoj osjecaj odsutnosti i sve sto opisujes, je li moguce da je samo neka reakcija na sok samog poroda i sve skupa? Ja sam presretna kako je moj porod zavrsio, bez obzira na dolantin (da bar je tada postojala ovakva tema!!) i jako jako bolnih zadnjih sat vremena od prokidanja vodenjaka do izgona, zapravo je sve bilo bas kako treba. Pikulica je izasla brzo i nije se mucila, sva je bila roza i okrugle glavice, ja nisam ni malo pukla, a koza na kozu s muzem u boksu je trajala 2 sata. 

*Giuseppe*, ja sam htjela epi i na prvom porodu, ali nakon sto sam bila 5 pratiju otvorena i odveli me u boks, izgon je krenuo toliko brzo, da nisu stigli dati. Sad ne znam ni sama sto cu pvaj put. Kazu da drugorotke brze radaju, a mene ni malo nije boljelo 10 sat trudova u predradaoni (doslovce pjesma, kao bh kontrakcije), nego stravicno onaj sat nakon prokidanja vodenjaka. Kad se sjetim tih bolova, definitivno zelim epi, a opet, mozda ce biti nepotrebna ako brze krene. Uopce ne znam kako donijeti tu odluku. Znam da ne zelim dolantin, drip, nalijeganje na trbuh i epi. Ostalo moram smisliti.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Cuj, rodila sam 4 ( cetri! ) sata od pucanja vodenjaka bez trudova. U radaoni sam bila samo 2 sata . Istina vecini vremena na ( bespotrebnom ) dripu ,drogirana i sama, ali daleko od toga daje bilo sokantnto.
jedino u sokantno u smislu kad shvatis da si na pokretnoj traci i da se porod rutinski ubrzava , bez prave potrebe.
ali to je bilo davno, prije nego sam tocno znala sto me u rodilistu ceka.
( drugi put sam bila vise nego spremna, ali su me svejedno uspjeli neugodno iznenaditi).

----------


## sirius

Ali stvarno veseli da se vide pomaci od prije 13 godina i zadnjih par godina. Barem sto se tice kontakta koza na kozu nakon poroda.

----------


## Ginger

sirius, a i ti njih  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> sirius, a i ti njih


Hahaha

kad nisi drogiran, tada si svoj!  :Wink:

----------


## Apsu

Sirius, hvala.
Do dana danasnjeg nisam razumjela zasto nisam imala osjecaje prema svom djetetu nakon poroda, čak ni tih sat vremena koža na kožu.

Dobila sam dolantin a ne znam ni sama kako, uopce ne znam kad su mi ga dali, ali znam da se dijete rodilo a ja sam ostala hladna da hladnija nisam mogla biti. Ono- kul, vani je, bas je krvav, aha sad cete ga stavit na mene, ok, aha sad cete ga odnjet, nosite.

Hvala, hvala, hvala, napokon mi je jasno!
(Ja nisam bila u soku od teskog poroda, imala sam divan porod.)

----------


## giussepe

Ja sam se za epi odlucila kad sam dobila drip. Nekako sam se nadala da ce sve ici prirodno , ali eto ipak sam dobila drip. A znam da to boli ko ludo i jace od prirodnih trudova i nisam htjela riskirat.

----------


## perla5

Ja sam trazila epiduralnu,ali su muljali da evo sad jos ne,sad je rano,sad je kasno,gdje su nalazi krvi,ma evo nisu najsvjeziji nalazi,morate potpisati...Ne mogu potpisati,sva se tresem...Horor.Ma evo vam ipak nesto protiv bolova. I tada nastaje nesvjesno stanje,imam sliku onih teturavih pacijenti u umobolnici,mislim da sam tako izgledala. A najgore je sto sam dolantin dobila oko 10, a rodila u podne. Lose su procijenili,kao ona je prvorotka pa nece jos rodit.Nesto sam citala je tada dolantin kontraproduktivan jer se izlucuje u posteljicu i moze imati posljedice po djetetu. Jadni moj mis,izisao sav plav i ljubicast.

----------


## Apsu

> Ja sam trazila epiduralnu,ali su muljali da evo sad jos ne,sad je rano,sad je kasno,gdje su nalazi krvi,ma evo nisu najsvjeziji nalazi,morate potpisati...Ne mogu potpisati,sva se tresem...Horor.Ma evo vam ipak nesto protiv bolova. I tada nastaje nesvjesno stanje,imam sliku onih teturavih pacijenti u umobolnici,mislim da sam tako izgledala. A najgore je sto sam dolantin dobila oko 10, a rodila u podne. Lose su procijenili,kao ona je prvorotka pa nece jos rodit.Nesto sam citala je tada dolantin kontraproduktivan jer se izlucuje u posteljicu i moze imati posljedice po djetetu. Jadni moj mis,izisao sav plav i ljubicast.


Aaa pa ja bi ih išla tuči sada ako je stvarno tako! Meni je u nekom čudnom sjećanju da sam jako brzo nakon dolantina rodila, iako se ne sjećam trenutka kad sam ga točno dobila ( ili tražila, ili što već). Maleni je bio ljubičast da ljubičastiji nije mogao biti, a šta ja znam jel to normalno ili nije. Uh što sam sad ljuta , bolje da nisam ni išla čitati ovu temu. Prvo što sam se smatrala čudakinjom jer nisam voljela svoje dijete od prvog trena a onda još i možda mu je nešto loše moglo bit.. A apsolutno sam bila protiv svih mješanja u prirodan porod!

----------


## stork

Meni su prije 2 i opet prije 1 god kod kiretaža nakon missed ab. dali dolantin. Prvi put sam bljuvala odmah tamo sa stola na pod pa su 2. put, kad sam napomenula kaj je bilo, dali manju dozu, ali svejedno sam osjetila slabost i navalu vrućine u glavu. I ja sam čitala da na porodu uspava i bebu pa joj moraju odmah po rođenju dati neku injekciju kroz pupčanu vrpcu, da je razbude. Nadam se da sad na porodu neće biti potrebe za tim, ali već sam smislila da ću im reći kako sam alergična na taj shit  :Smile:

----------


## stork

I da, uopće me nije ni zdrogiralo ni uspavalo niti išta, čak sam 2 sata nakon 2. kiretaže sjela za volan i sama vozila doma.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam isto rodila sat-dva od kad sam dobila dolantin,a malac je bio normalne boje, skoro nista prljav ni u krvi

----------


## snupi

ja sam dobila kap dolantina na porodu nije mi toliko pomoglo kod bolova nego mi je pomogao da se opustim!

----------


## Hela87

Meni je Dolantin bio super.
Bilo mi je na kraju smjesno, zabavno i veselo.
Ko dok malo vise popijes.
Super  :Smile:

----------

